# 3g mobile broadband



## joanod (16 Apr 2009)

Hello All,
I have no landline and need broadband. I am thinking of getting one of the mobile deals....20€ per month. I do not watch movies, download music etc. But I can spend a a couple of hours surfing in the evening. Will this eat up the 20€ very fast? I hear of people signing up for this and then getting very large bills per month. Vodafone allow 5mg download but in surfing terms what does this mean? 
thanks for any help,
J


----------



## aonfocaleile (16 Apr 2009)

I'm online with 3 mobile broadband at the moment. I find it great! There is a pay as you go option and so far I haven't used up my monthly bandwidth allowance. I mainly use it for surfing and downloading radio programmes etc. I think the dongle cost €70 up front and the monthly cost is €25. But you don't have to top it up every month, so the cost can be controlled easily. Meteor offer a similar package, which has a lower monthly cost but AFAIK has a much lower bandwidth allowance.


----------



## bleary (17 Apr 2009)

I use 02-i think its a 10gb limit, you can easily check how much youve used but even when i'm streaming music and downloading installation and windows updates I never come close. If you are downloading torrent files every day you might have a problem but general daily use should be fine


----------



## joanod (17 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the replies so far, your information is ver helpfull


----------



## Locke (17 Apr 2009)

I got the prepaid 3Broadband.

You get 2 Weeks to try and you can bring it back if you are not happy with it.

This is important, because not all areas get great coverage. I tried 3 Mobile Broadband in Wicklow Town, on top of the biggest hill, and the coverage was very poor. Only worked in one room in the house.

Given the times we are in, I can't see them investing in their infastructure so improvments will not come quickly, despite what their woeful Customer Service will tell you.


----------



## SillyBilly (17 Apr 2009)

Hi Joanod, I have the 3 mobile broadband for €20 p/month and I find it great!  I don't watch movies or download much either, although sometimes I go mad downloading music for a day or two, but I could be online for hours every day and I've never gone over any limits, I just pay my €20 a month.

It can be a bit slow at peak times in the evening but this doesn't happen all the time.  I definitely recommend trying it out for the trial period to see if you have ok coverage in your area.  I've also found it great for travelling in Ireland and Britain.


----------



## lamb (17 Apr 2009)

Hi 

I'm a 3 broadband user in co mayo and again found it excellent.

I mainly use it between 9-5 and on average get a DL speed of about 3.2mbps which is pretty good for mobile bb.


----------



## sue m (17 Apr 2009)

I purchased 3 mobile broadband less than three weeks ago.  The first night was fine but after that i have had little or no coverage.  After numerous phone calls to a call centre(which sounds like its in india?), i got the response that " they are having issues in dublin with coverage and it will be rectified shortly".  Needless to say , a week later still little or no coverage in drumcondra.  I was annoyed when i saw the direct debit going out of account, i rang three hq in dublin.  My call has been directed to customer service manager.  I have to bring my usb fob to a three store to check its not faulty etc.


----------



## johnnygman (23 Apr 2009)

Ive tried O2 and 3 mobile broadband find them both pretty poor and unreliable unless you are in a major urband town. Been waiting 3 years for Eircom to enable telephone exchange promised again this year but you cant rely on them been saying that each year now, complete joke that it 2009 and cant get any kind of half decent broadband in the locaility which has quite a sizeable population.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (23 Apr 2009)

i have vodafone 3g 30e a month but.........you cant watch you tube,let the kids play internet games or open email attachments with video clips because it eats the GB.you can only use 5GB per month.BUT.....connection is very fast and havent had any problems with it since customer service helped me change the settings.
NTL have an offer of 30 e for 10gb so im switching as soon as my contract is up.


----------



## 007007 (23 Apr 2009)

I had 3g broadband for over a year now and i find it very good, some evenings it can be slow tho.  I pay EUR19.99 per month.  Had a few problems at the start but rang customer service (think they are in India aswell) and they solved the problem, even rang me back to check it was ok.  

i dont download that much but when i do it is slow enough, but that doesnt bother me as i dont do it every day, just the odd movie.

I can watch Youtube, video clips no problem.

3g even rang me the other day to say because i was with them a year they are giving me 2 months for free, happy days! i told them that the connection is sometimes slow and she said they got some new contract to be the major broadband supplier in Ireland and that the coverage would get better....... 

so im happy with 3g again it depends on your location..


----------

